# Shirt Frame or Stretcher?



## Rickster58 (May 3, 2008)

Is there a frame, etc that you can put a shirt on that can inserted into the press easily rather than placing the shirt directly on the platen and lining up the transfer while in the press?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Are you looking for something to just line up your transfers? What kind of transfers are you using?


----------



## Rickster58 (May 3, 2008)

For the most part cutter plotter graphics. The press is close to your fingers at the very back. Also it would be nice to be able to look straight at the alignment before pressing. I have a 16 x 20 clamshell.
Rick <><


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I place vinyl graphics on the tee on a table and then when its lined up move it to the press.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I place vinyl graphics on the tee on a table and then when its lined up move it to the press.


If you are using more than vinyl graphics then there is a wonderful product out there that is very instrumental is aligning the transfers called the teesquareit. Another forum member badalou created it and I must say it is quite an effective tool


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Aligning the graphic up on a table works great especially if you are using a tacky backed carrier so that it will not move while you move it to the press. Otherwise, look at using a repositionable, low-tack adhesive spray. The one that I know most people use is from Conde called ProSpray. However, I have heard some people use some stuff you can get a Lowe's. Home Depot or Micheal's craft store. The key is you get more room to align the graphic on a flat table and you can do this while the press is curing another shirt - higher production. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree the Tee Square It is a great tool. ...JB


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

A simple trick for lining up stock or custom plastisol transfers. You can use the line in the shirt or press one when doing your moisture release (pre-press). Simply fold the transfer in half only pinching a crease in the top and bottom of the transfer sheet. Three or four finger down from the collar and line up the pinched folds with the line in the shirt. This method is quick fast and inexpensive.


----------



## TshirtStan (May 4, 2008)

Found out why. As I was printing on the 13x19 transparency....the image was only 11x17 as created. Therefore as I stretched the image to fit, it created bands in the artwork. Lesson learned. Trust me. Now I have to reclaim screens...for the first time... Thanks for your help. It works great and I really vote to love the Epson 1400


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

TshirtStan said:


> Found out why. As I was printing on the 13x19 transparency....the image was only 11x17 as created. Therefore as I stretched the image to fit, it created bands in the artwork. Lesson learned. Trust me. Now I have to reclaim screens...for the first time... Thanks for your help. It works great and I really vote to love the Epson 1400


I think you may be in the wrong thread.


----------

